# Walleye lures



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the latest for my walleye weight forwards.
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/countrykat7/HPIM2274.jpg

They used to be called the John L's until he sold off. He only lives a couple miles from me and he and his wife have given me permission to build and sell them. They mold them for me I do the rest. 

Anyone remember them? They were hot on Lake Erie in 70's 80's and early 90's.

Any suggestions on paint schemes? I have several other colors that I have done but are not in the picture. Gold, silver, and several combos.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i still have a few of those in chartreuse of course.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those look great and they also catch Northern Pike if you tip the hook with a twister tail grub.

You might consider paint the blades multiple colors such as orange and chartruese or green and gold, etc.


----------

